# Final product of my fish tank



## Fishychic

and it's still kinda lame  

Big Kahuna of the tank 









My Three Stooges (seriously camera hogs) 









Mama Gourami likes to keep a low profile. 









Three of my four guppies (black one is hard to see! lol) 









Baby bristlenose pleco (there are two) 




































any suggestions would be totally appreciated!!


----------



## StripesAndFins

suggestions for what? The tank is perfect  wish i could get one that amazing. love the plecos


----------



## Fishychic

Thank you Stripes! I really appreciate that!  It's my first tank! lol.


----------



## justintrask

that tank is absolutely gorgeous  great job


----------



## StripesAndFins

what size is it?


----------



## Fishychic

Justin-Thank you SO much!


Stripes-30 gallons.


----------



## StripesAndFins

looks good


----------



## Fishychic

Many thanks :]


----------



## justintrask

the mossballs absolutely finish it off for me. i usually dislike them, but they work perfectly here


----------



## Fishychic

hahha, thank you!

I bought them on a whim. I'm glad that they work out! My ghost fish seem to enjoy them!


----------



## smark

Yep it looks great. Everyone looks right at home and very happy.


----------



## Fishychic

Mucho gracias smark!


----------



## jones57742

Very nice Fc.

TR


----------



## darkstar

> suggestions for what? The tank is perfect


That pretty much covers it The tank looks great, nice job!


----------



## Fishychic

Thank guys! =]


----------



## thegotoguy

very nice. absolutley no suggestion. buy how long did it take for the driftwood to sink



-Jeremy


----------



## trashion

Fabulous tank! Good job


----------



## Fishychic

Jeremy-One week. 

Julie-Thank you!


----------



## TREASURECHEST

Exceptionally well done!!! And your first tank no less!!! :wink:


----------



## Fishychic

Thank you very much treasure!


----------



## lirpa1

beautiful tank, love the green balls, and the white fish are so pretty


----------



## Fishychic

Thank you kindly.


----------



## ragnahr

nice tank. how did you manage to get such good pics.whenever i take em it goes all fuzzy and poor quality


----------



## Fishychic

ragnahr said:


> nice tank. how did you manage to get such good pics.whenever i take em it goes all fuzzy and poor quality


well, I think it depends on your camera. I have a Cannon Power Shot SX10IS, it's a pretty decent camera.


----------



## AndyTrask

Always a pleasure to see a live-planted tank, and more so knowing it's your first. Beautiful tank, great layout. Love the plecos! 

My son and I were discussing your driftwood piece that I said looks like a seahorse head with big grinning mouth, "no," he insists, "it looks like a headless football player with arms outstretched to make an over-the-shoulder catch" In the end, we agreed that it's definitely the hindquarters of a gazelle with it's head and front torso buried in the sand.

TMI? Perhaps.

Very well done!

Andy


----------



## Fishychic

AndyTrask said:


> Always a pleasure to see a live-planted tank, and more so knowing it's your first. Beautiful tank, great layout. Love the plecos!
> 
> My son and I were discussing your driftwood piece that I said looks like a seahorse head with big grinning mouth, "no," he insists, "it looks like a headless football player with arms outstretched to make an over-the-shoulder catch" In the end, we agreed that it's definitely the hindquarters of a gazelle with it's head and front torso buried in the sand.
> 
> TMI? Perhaps.
> 
> Very well done!
> 
> Andy



Thank you! I was waiting for someone to comment on my driftwood! I have always felt that it looks like a screaming rabbit! LMAO!

I can see the latter two ideas but I have a hard time seeing the seahorse!


----------



## Hydr0 JoE

wow very good looking tank, i got a 55g for my first tank and urs looks way better then mine


----------



## Dragonbeards

Yes, that is a very nice tank. Everything works together so perfectly, it is a really nice setup. There is absolutely nothing to change.

EDIT: That is some really interesting driftwood. I can see the rabbit, gazelle, and sea horse, but I cant see the football player..... maybe thats because I never watch football though.....


----------



## Hydr0 JoE

lol you cant? well it would be a headless foot ball player


----------



## StripesAndFins

it looks like the headless horseman without his horse going out for a long pass hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Dragonbeards

Haha, after I posted that, I did see the football player. I was just to lazy to change my post again.....


----------



## northtexas81

Your tank looks beautiful


----------



## SkylarrRyann

*The tank is beautiful*

I love your tank. All of your fish look very happy! Congratulations. I think a pretty background would be nice though...just a thought!


----------



## Cacatuoides

What are the "three stooges"?


----------



## Fishychic

They use to do a comedy show WAYYYY back in the day. They were utterly silly.


----------



## FlatLine

Wow, nice tank, I love more "natural" setups. Let me know how you like that filter too


----------



## Cacatuoides

Lol, my bad, I need to word better, What species are your "three stooges"


----------



## StripesAndFins

It: 

they look like silver sailfin mollies. Maybe even lyretails. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Fishychic

Yeup, stripes has it. They are silver sailfin mollies, loads of personality and very hardy. 

Flat line, I like it a lot. It's quiet and works very well. At first I was a little worried because I couldn't get the biowheel to spin (common problem), it just needed to get waterlogged then all was well


----------



## wrestlerboy

very nice i have the same gouramies


----------



## komodo182

excellent work!
i've been tempted to buy teh moss balls, but never did.


----------



## Guest

i love ur tank! wish i could set mine up the way urs looks! damn i hate my brown thumbs!


----------

